# Störung durch Airmargeber



## 50er-Jäger (11. Oktober 2017)

Moin vielleicht weiß  einer was oder hat das Problem auch...
Ich habe an meinem HDS Gen. 3 einen Totalscangeber  sowie einen Airmargeber  angeschlossen. Sobald ich den Airmargeber  nutze und dann zb. anschließend zum Structure scan wechseln will funktioniert dies  nicht. Der Totalscangeber  ist wie verschwunden und es wird vom Echo nur noch der Airmargeber  erkannt-der andere Geber wird völlig ignoriert als wäre er gar nicht da.

Muss ich was  besonderes einstellen oder wo liegt der Fehler? 

Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiter helfen. 
Schon mal vielen Dank |wavey:


----------



## Bauer (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Störung durch Airmargeber*

Hallo,

an meinem HDS Gen3 hatte ich den Sidescan-Geber und den Airmar TM150.
Das ging einwandfrei.
Ich vermute, dass es bei dem Totalscan-Geber eine Konflikt gibt, weil der ja auch die klassische Darstellung beinhaltet, die dann von 2 Seiten kommt, also vom Airmar-Geber und vom Totalscan-Geber.
Das HDS muss sich dann für eine von beiden Quellen entscheiden.

Sehr fachkundige Hilfe habe ich übrigens immer bei Schlageter bekommen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Störung durch Airmargeber*



Bauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> an meinem HDS Gen3 hatte ich den Sidescan-Geber und den Airmar TM150.
> Das ging einwandfrei.
> ...




Jo so auch meine Vermutung-allerdings keine Antwort darauf wie man den Geber dazu bringen kann das er den anderen nicht völlig "verdrängt ".


----------



## fischbär (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Störung durch Airmargeber*

Lowrance Support fragen?


----------



## Angelbube (28. November 2017)

*AW: Störung durch Airmargeber*

Hallo.
Ich hatte gestern ein Gespräch mit der Fa. Schlageter. Ich habe mich zu den HDS Gen3 Geräten informieren wollen und im Zuge dessen wurden auch die verschiedenen Geber angesprochen. Man sagte mir, dass die Nutzung des Airmar Gebers in Verbindung mit dem Totalscangeber nicht sauber funktionieren würde. Es gäbe da wohl ein Software- Problem. 

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## goldfisch12 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Störung durch Airmargeber*

Nur ein Beispiel: Das GPS im KFZ ist immer in Betrieb, sobald der Motor läuft, auch wenn das Navi ausgeschaltet ist oder nur das Menü angezeigt wird. 


Meine Vermutung:
Beim Totalscan Geber sind alle Funktionen in Betrieb auch wenn man nur Side-oder Downscan benutzt.Läuft jetzt parallel dazu eine zweiter Geber mit dem gleichen 2-D Frequenzansatz, wie es bei TM150 im 2-D Bereich der Fall ist, wird ein Geber ausgeblendet, um Störungen zu vermeiden. Nach Voreinstellung durch die Firmware ist das augenscheinlich der Total Scan Geber. Das passiert unabhängig davon, welche Scanfunktion an der Geräteanzeige dargestellt werden soll. Diese Einstellung hat mit der Geberfunktion nichts zu tun. 

 Wie sonst wäre zu erklären, dass der TM150 mit dem Sidescan Geber einwandfrei funktioniert?


Ob das mit dem Totalscan Geber "nur" ein Softwareproblem ist und durch ein Update behoben werden kann, würde ich allerdings mit einem Fragezeichen versehen. Das würde bedeuten, das der 2-D Kristall im Totalscan Geber ein-und ausgeschaltet werden kann sobald nur Down-und Sidescanfunktionen genutzt werden und ein zweiter Geber angeschlossen ist. Denn ohne den zweiten Geber würde es mit einer solchen Änderung keine Dreiteilung am EcholotBildschirm mehr geben.



Nur als ein Hinweis:
Wenn man CHIRP, Down-und Sidescan parallel in einwandfreier Funktion haben möchte, sollte man vielleicht einmal über einen Herstellerwechsel nachdenken. CHIRP Plus ...ist gerade bei Lowrance und Simrad ein zentrales Problem. Ich selbst habe ein Simrad Go 7xse und da hat es sich mit Chirp parallel zu S+D ausgechirpt. Mein Garmin 72sv ist da technisch deutlich besser aufgestellt.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Störung durch Airmargeber*

Beide Geber sind in der Funktion wie ich es möchte nicht nutzbar, Totalscangeber müsste gewechselt werden...


----------

